# Bent platy



## stephthegroomer (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello I'm in need of some desperate help. My platy whom I've had since birth suddenly looks bent. She is eating fine and is active. I have had my water tested and it came back fine. (at Petco) My bumblebee platy died yesterday. I knew she was sick , not eating and hanging out on top. I put some very stinky meds in my water from Petco when I discovered she was sick but nothing helped. I have been researching forever, is this fish tb? Would this come on over time? I have a 15 gal with one platy and 2 corys. Thanks in advance. I have subscribed to several forums with no one answering. Fingers crossed. I will try to post a pic.


----------



## jsagrav (Nov 19, 2011)

What other fish do you have? If your tank is plays and no scaleless fish, like loaches, a little salt might help relax her muscles. 1 tbsp for ea. 5 gal. I would start with a little less and see how she reacts. Post as much info as you can think of when you ask for help, or you will get a bunch of questions before you get any answers.


----------



## stephthegroomer (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks, I will try that. I'm new to this forum thing and I'm trying to post a pic of her. The only other fish are 2 spotted/speckled corys. They seem fine.


----------



## jsagrav (Nov 19, 2011)

I would cut the salt dose to 1/2 tbsp per 5 gal. to start. I don't know about how much salt the cories can take, They say kosher salt is the same as aquarium salt, but dont use regular table salt. It has iodine and other nasties in it. You can buy aquarium salt, if possible. Probably the best, but I have a 110 gal platy/ molly tank, so I use kosher salt, and it seems to work fine.


----------



## stephthegroomer (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm so thankful for your help. I work for Petco so I think I will buy the salt there. I have had all my fish since they were born at Petco. We can't sell them so we can take them home for free so needless to say I'm super attached to them and only want the best. My betta was even rescued. I thought it was a female when it was returned to my work. It was almost completely white with no fins.


----------



## stephthegroomer (Apr 11, 2012)

http://thedailygroom.blogspot.com/2012/04/whats-up-with-my-fish.html


----------



## jsagrav (Nov 19, 2011)

Good luck! At least you get fish for free! Platys breed like rabbits, so if you get more, you will soon be buying a bigger tank.


----------



## jsagrav (Nov 19, 2011)

I looked at yor fishes pic. That looks weird. Is it something that just happened, or was it like that?


----------



## stephthegroomer (Apr 11, 2012)

This just happened like a week ago. Sometimes she's more like a v shape. Seems to change but always a bend. I cant' remember how old she was. But Panda who just passed was younger. I thought maybe she's imbred but that wouldn't show all of a sudden right?


----------



## jsagrav (Nov 19, 2011)

No, I wouldn't think so. I have a small platy that has a "kicked up" tail. Sounds like the v-shape you are talking about. She seems fine other than that, but yours almost looks painful! Does she swim around? I would definately try a salt treatment.


----------



## stephthegroomer (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes she swims just fine. But she has been floating at the top for the last hour or so. I might just be paranoid though. She just took a big healthy poop, lol.


----------



## jsagrav (Nov 19, 2011)

too much information!


----------

